# Chargeur Ibook & Powerbook... Méfiance !!



## Coralie (16 Mars 2004)

Hello tlm !!

Je viens de lire un post concernant les questions sur la charge des portables, à savoir si laisser l'ordi branché continuellement sur le secteur était une bonne ou une mauvaise idée...

Alors laissez moi vous faire part de mon expérience.

J'ai un ibook et mon copain un powerbook.
Ils ont moins d'un an tous les deux...

Un soir, chez moi, mon ordi branché sur secteur, tout marche nickel... Je débranche mon ordi, je le rebranche, plus de petite lumière qui s'allume. Divers tests : verdict : chargeur mort.

==&gt; Super !!!

Quelques semaines plus tard, celui de mon copain lâche !!!

On utilise tous deux énormément nos ordis, mais ils ont moins d'un an et le chargeur donc lui aussi n'est pas vieux.
Pourquoi deux chargeurs ont lâché comme ça à si peu de temps d'intervalle ? Mystère...

Je me suis dit que peut-être y avait il des variations d'électricité chez nous ou un truc du genre qui aurait dégradé le chargeur, mais j'ai déménagé il y a quelques mois et voilà que mon autre chargeur a lui aussi lâché...

Donc méfiance, car là je trouve qu'apple abuse.
3 chargeurs morts en même pas 5 mois, c'est vraiment honteux, surtout qu'ils ne sont pas garantis, et qu'ils valent une fortune.

Voilà !!

Ciao


----------



## vincmyl (16 Mars 2004)

Tant que c'est que le chargeur....


----------



## JPTK (16 Mars 2004)

> Tant que c'est que le chargeur....



Oui bien sûr... Coralie a raison, c'est n'importe quoi ces histoires de chargeurs et c'est loin d'être anecdotique.

Mais tout ça c'est de la société de consommation, c'est fait pour lâcher rapidos, c'est conçu pour ça, c'est le turn over du produit yeah... apple ne va certainement pas échapper à la règle.


----------



## woulf (16 Mars 2004)

Ouais ceci dit c'est systématique non plus, j'utilise depuis 2001 un chargeur yoyo d'ibook au bureau, il a servi sur ibook, titanium 550 et maintenant sur l'alu 17


----------



## vincmyl (16 Mars 2004)

Pour le moment, pas de pb avec le mien depuis septembre dernier


----------



## JPTK (16 Mars 2004)

Ouai mais j'ai parfois la forte impression qu'on dépasse les 10 % d'utilisateurs qui ont des problèmes et je trouve ce pourcentage énorme et inadmissible.


----------



## vincmyl (16 Mars 2004)

Oui c'est vrai, tu as tout as fait raison


----------



## Luc G (16 Mars 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Ouai mais j'ai parfois la forte impression qu'on dépasse les 10 % d'utilisateurs qui ont des problèmes et je trouve ce pourcentage énorme et inadmissible.



Méfie-toi quand même de tes impressions  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Les impressions ne font pas des statistiques. Personnellement, j'ai du racheter un chargeur yoyo pour mon ibook mais le chargeur n'était pas vraiment en cause, même si c'est un défaut imputable à Apple : sur les yoyos, il est facile de forcer au niveau du sertissage câble-connecteur ibook. Conclusion, à force, la tresse se casse ou l'isolant se troue et hop court-jus ou simplement coupure.

Après avoir acheté un nouveau, j'ai fait une soudure provisoire qui m'a permis de continuer à utiliser le vieux, je l'ai recassé, faut que je ressoude encore  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Qelqu'un de très soigneux n'aurait pas eu de problème. D'un autre côté ce point de fragilité résulte clairement de la conception. De là à fantasmer sur Apple qui nous filerait (presque exprés) des chargeurs pourris, y a une marge.

PS. En tous cas, la batterie de ma palourde 3 ans et demi semble se porter comme un charme. Sous 10.3.2, elle semble afficher des durées inespérées : plus de 3h. Ll'autre jour après une recharge complète (et pour une fois une décharge complète avant : je l'aavais oublié en veille  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) il m'a même affiché (au repos) 4h. Je ne sais pas si je dois crier alleluia ou si je dois me méfier du chant du cygne


----------



## chrisP (16 Mars 2004)

je viens d'avoir le meme probleme : je viens de changer mon chargeur au bout de 10 mois d'utilisation. 107 euros chez surcouf et c'etait le seul magasin ou il était disponible sur strasbourg. Plus interessant : le vendeur m'a affirmé qu'il en vendait en moyenne 1 par jour. il en avait une vingtaine en reserve. visiblement il y a un probleme surtout a ce prix la !!
amicalement


----------



## vincmyl (16 Mars 2004)

Oui c'est pas normal du tout....surtout comme tu dis au prix qu'il est vendu


----------



## msdosfolies (17 Mars 2004)

Coralie a dit:
			
		

> Hello tlm !!
> 
> Je viens de lire un post concernant les questions sur la charge des portables, à savoir si laisser l'ordi branché continuellement sur le secteur était une bonne ou une mauvaise idée...
> 
> ...








peut etre est ce le fait de la canicule cet été car comme le chargeur chauffe pas mal quand il fait disons 20 degres et cet eté il faisait 35 /4O , ça du etre dur .
si quand normalement il est à 50 degres quand il fait 25 degres j'imagine pas quand il fait 40 

mais bon c'est peut etre pas ça .


----------



## vincmyl (17 Mars 2004)

J'espere que ca va pas m'arriver car il coute quand meme 100 euros


----------



## Coralie (20 Mars 2004)

Perso, j'ai appelé Apple today, parce que là j'en suis à mon 3ème chargeur...
Ils m'ont dit que jamais ils n'avaient entendu parler d'un tel pb, et je leur ai alors proposé de leur envoyer les "cadavres" de mes anciens chargeurs, mais ils ont poliment refusé...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ils ne peuvent bien sûr pas faire un geste pour moi, deux chargeurs c'est pas assez, et le fait que j'ai poireauté 1 mois avant de récupérer mon ibook défectueux, c'est pas grave non plus...

Là j'ai un peu les nerfs, j'en suis pas à vouloir switcher vers le côté obscur, mais franchement, 106 euros pour un truc qui risque de me claquer ds les doigts dans quelques mois encore, non merci... Alors je fais quoi ? Je le fous à la poubelle l'ibook ???


----------



## msdosfolies (20 Mars 2004)

Coralie a dit:
			
		

> Perso, j'ai appelé Apple today, parce que là j'en suis à mon 3ème chargeur...
> Ils m'ont dit que jamais ils n'avaient entendu parler d'un tel pb, et je leur ai alors proposé de leur envoyer les "cadavres" de mes anciens chargeurs, mais ils ont poliment refusé...
> 
> 
> ...


 

oui bonne idée ...au fait c'est quoi ton adresse ?


----------



## Patmac (20 Mars 2004)

bonjour
 a tous je posede un powerbook depuis Julliet 200O le chageur yoyo fonctionnent mais le cable est de devenu vert

est arrivé a l'un d'entre vous ?


----------



## WebOliver (20 Mars 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Ouai mais j'ai parfois la forte impression qu'on dépasse les 10 % d'utilisateurs qui ont des problèmes et je trouve ce pourcentage énorme et inadmissible.



Et ça n'est justement qu'une impression. On est sur des forums où l'ont vient poser des questions lors de problèmes rencontrés, rarement lorsque tout va bien... Il est résulte cette l'impression que 100% des utilisateurs rencontrent des problèmes... N'oublions pas non plus que les membres des forums ne représentent qu'une infime partie des utilisateurs.


----------



## karr (20 Mars 2004)

Coralie a dit:
			
		

> Hello tlm !!
> 
> 
> J'ai un ibook et mon copain un powerbook.
> ...



La panne de chargeur est un phénomène assez courant .
Il suffit de se rendre sur le forum de discussions de Apple pour s'en rendre compte.

un exemple :
ici 

Certains utilisateurs rapportent avoir eu recours à trois échanges en moins de 6 mois (!) Il semblerait que durant une certaine période , la qualité ait laissé à désirer 


Tant que le chargeur n'est pas à l'évidence endommagé ( chute ,...) Apple pratique l'échange sans discuter , en période de garantie.


----------



## vincmyl (21 Mars 2004)

C'est pas normal mais bon tant que c'est pas la carte mere qui grille...


----------



## karr (21 Mars 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas normal mais bon tant que c'est pas la carte mere qui grille...



Qu'est-ce qui n'est pas normal ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Que  Apple  remplace sans discuter en période de  garantie ?!?

comprends pas...


----------



## vincmyl (21 Mars 2004)

Non de changer 3 fois de chargeur en 6 mois...


----------



## Coralie (22 Mars 2004)

msdosfolies a dit:
			
		

> oui bonne idée ...au fait c'est quoi ton adresse ?



Pourquoi ça ??


----------



## Coralie (22 Mars 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas normal mais bon tant que c'est pas la carte mere qui grille...



Evidemment qu'il vaut mieux un chargeur qui lâche qu'une carte mère qui grille, mais le pb n'est pas là... Acheter 3 chargeurs en si peu de temps, c'est 345 euros en l'air ! ( un chargeur + fdp sur l'apple store = 115 euros, et à la fnac 140 et quelques )

Quand je vois que tant de chargeurs lâchent ( je parle pour moi, je me dis que bon... Voilà quoi, y'a un truc !!


----------



## vincmyl (22 Mars 2004)

Ben oui c'est sur c'est pas normal et Apple reconnait un probleme ou pas???


----------



## Coralie (22 Mars 2004)

karr a dit:
			
		

> La panne de chargeur est un phénomène assez courant .
> Il suffit de se rendre sur le forum de discussions de Apple pour s'en rendre compte.
> 
> un exemple :
> ...




En fait, je viens de rappeler Apple, car mon premier chargeur a redonné signe de vie il y a quelques jours en tentant dans un élan désespéré de recharger mon ibook...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ( signe que le pb est quand même assez étrange vu que depuis je ne sais cbien de temps il ne marchait plus ) 

Je vous "rassure" il n'a marché que 10 minutes...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'ai donc rappelé Apple et exposé le pb avec plus d'insistance en signalant en plus que j'avais attendu 3 semaines pr récupérer mon ibook défectueux ( pb de carte mère ) et ô miracle, bien que la garantie ait expiré il y a peu de temps, mon interlocuteur m'a assuré qu'il m'expédiait un nouveau chargeur tout beau tout neuf sous 48 heures...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 SOULAGEMENT !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Il m'a quand même bien sous entendu que en effet, il y a eu un moment ou la qualité des chargeurs laissait à désirer ( perso mes chargeurs datent tous de septembre/novembre... )
Et que je ne devrais pas avoir de pb avec celui ci car il est neuf et qu'ils ont changé certaines choses dedans... Allez savoir quoi !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour finir il m'a quand même dit que si j'avais à nouveau un problème avec ce chargeur, je devrais tous les renvoyer pour qu'ils les testent et qu'ils trouvent l'origine du problème.


Enfin toujours est-il que je vois qu'ils doivent quand même avoir conscience du pb... 

Mais au moins, je vais pouvoir enfin rallumer mon ordi !!!


----------

